# Sweatpants tucked into Uggs?



## Lauren (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay I see girls here doing this ALL the time and it looks so goofy! If you're going to wear sweatpants you should wear tennis shoes or sneakers, plus I thought Uggs already went out of style? Anyone else see this happening, or is it just a college thing? It drives me crazy!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 2, 2007)

It was a trend here a few years ago. I rarely see it now.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

Ohh thankfully I have never seen that - I would look at them weird!!!

I think anything tucked into Uggs are tacky looking, I just don't like Uggs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jewele (Feb 2, 2007)

Unfortunatley there are still around where I live. I can't stand them!!!! They make people's feet look huge, and just the shape of the shoe looks stupid!!!


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2007)

was it cold out side


----------



## Aprill (Feb 2, 2007)

I have seen it.....just tacky!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know, I understand that its not really overly attractive but uggs are just so damn comfy. Pair them with sweatpants and you have like the warmest, most comfortable outfit ever. Perfect for lazy people like myself going to classes. Not exactly fashion forward, I know, but theres just something that keeps bringing me back.

I know I'm in the minority here but... I like it sort of. *shrugs*


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Feb 2, 2007)

how about the miniskirt with the uggs? I HATE THAT

see uggs for UGLY!


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2007)

i agree, if its cold out sweatpants and uggs seems comfy and warm..


----------



## Lauren (Feb 3, 2007)

Yea it would definitely be comfy and warm, but it still look tacky. I don't know, I just don't like Uggs at all.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 3, 2007)

WTF is Uggs?? Pic pls! lol


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 3, 2007)

UGGly boots


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 3, 2007)

He he Battygurl...have you been living in a cave? :moa: ....They come in all diff kinds of colors and some are knee high

some are lower...i like black uggs and i think they should only be worn with skinny jeans,...imo that looks nice!

Attachment 30184


----------



## Ricci (Feb 3, 2007)

Haha great joke ROFLLLLLLLLLLLL yeah didnt know what they were


----------



## Tesia (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it is more of a college thing. A few girls in my school do it. I dont think it is that bad.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 4, 2007)

i like uggs, but only in pink.

And with a skirt, anything else is just crazy. But I dont even wear them, because everybody else has them &amp; i hate walking around seeing people with the same thing as me on.


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 4, 2007)

I've seen people with sweats &amp; uggs when it's warm out, too. There's just no excuse for that IMO!


----------



## bbyxkt (Feb 4, 2007)

that trend hasn't hit here yet. = thankfully.


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2007)

I love it. Its big here still. Everyone still wears it - even actresses still get caught with it as they work the strips or blvds (sunset, wilshire, hollywood - street names). I wont wear sweats tucked into it but over it... but ive worn jeans tucked into it but my fave is to wear them with skirts and with/without leggings.

And no one that I know of wears them for anything fancy. They are normal everyday bum wear here.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 4, 2007)

that trend never really happened anywhere near me, except for a few celebs doing it


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 5, 2007)

well I live in Australia, home of the ugg, and they are pretty damn comfortable, but I think they've kind of gone out of fashion, I guess we'll see when winter comes in  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the pink ones too - with skinny jeans they looked ok, but as a general rule it looks like you're in your jim-jams if you wear them with tracksuit pants, and who wants to look like they didn't get dressed that morning? :kopfkratz:


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 5, 2007)

OH I forgot to mention when I posted before... the latest thing around here, NJ, (when it was like 60 degrees in january) was for girls to be walking around the mall in short shorts and uggs. Like a skirt and uggs, okay it KIND OF makes sense, but short shorts, come on. It looked cute though because I like uggs but still it wasn't warm enough to be wearing shorts that tiny.


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Feb 5, 2007)

Yuck! that looks horrible.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2007)

Haha okay, I think that's even worse!


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 5, 2007)

I love wearing them with my sweatpants and jeans - with the pants tucked in. It's very common where I live. I think it is both functional (it's freeeeezing here) and cute.


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

Its the same here... but here you can kinda get away with it since it doesnt snow. Its cute but if its cold cold... then you just look silly (and freezing)


----------



## lindas (Feb 7, 2007)

i love uggs with sweat pants tucked in...but it has to be the victorias secret sweat pants because those are very slimming and they are tapered so they do not flare out like other sweat pants do...they are like skinny jeans except they are sweats!...i also wear my uggs with my skinny jeans tucked inside...its so comfy!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay girls, I guess some people do like it, I'm sorry! :moa:


----------



## cutey_peach (Feb 12, 2007)

ive seen it around a lot, but i think it looks tacky, but i do love uggs a lot =D


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 13, 2007)

I hate that "look"


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 14, 2007)

i love uggs...if you live in cold weather they're amazing....but uggs and sweatpants...not so cute....and uggs are more of a comfortable warm thing...i wouldn't think you were trying to make a fashion statement wearing them..I wouldn't trade in my pink uggs...


----------



## katrosier (Feb 14, 2007)

It is comfy , but there is no need to look a mess to be comfortable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

i, hate, that, look. i hate uggs all together.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeap I do still see girls wearing sweat pants and uggs, not a very good look. I think Uggs look ok but I wouldn't wear them still. My baby cousin has a pair of pink uggs and they look cute on her!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 16, 2007)

i dont like how uggs even look...they look huge and bulky. Neway for 200 bucks i would rather go shopping for makeup!!!


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

Nope everyone is doing it and I think it is kind of comfortable for like around the house but to wear out in public.


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 4, 2007)

It's real popular in NY. I dont hate the trend but i dont love it either


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

Same here - even tho they are ugly. Really comfortable - &amp; I can't hate on someone going to class like that. I much rather ppl go real casual then made-up for class. Especially in college. I sometimes see girls go full-out in stilletto boots, full make-up, hair done and I'm just thinking to myself, "wtf? why! you're sitting in class for 3 hours - ain't no one gonna trip off you, this ain't a club".

Anyway, the ugg is just for casual dressing - pairing it up with jeans and a plain shirt, I get it. The whole skirt thing - I don't get.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Your avatar says Los Angeles. I was gonna say that celebrities started this look in Cali and it just will not go away. :glasses: You rarely see it that the DC area. Thank God it *was* a trend.


----------



## topazrules (Mar 13, 2007)

I HATE this look. I may hate sweats with flip flops even more, though!


----------



## Saje (Mar 13, 2007)

hahah. Those girls do look silly. You can tell sometimes that it hurts when they have like 3 classes in different buildings and they got to treck each one.

For the uggs and skirts... I've done it - not on super cold days but on chilly days - and I'm really warm like that. I think its because our body grabs heat from our extremities first (hands and feet) so if our hands and feet and head (since heat escapes from there) are covered/bundled up, you feel warm - even with the legs exposed. (This also is the reasoning behind why women's hands and feet get/feel cold more than guys do)


----------



## Monsterbilly (Mar 13, 2007)

I had to look up on google, i had no ideia of what the hell were Uggs hahahah

I just call them caveman, or neanthertal shoes hahahahahahahah

Don't like'em, they look confortable, but i raher wear my boots


----------



## Nox (Mar 13, 2007)

It was so funny, I got a pair of Uggs as a gift before the whole celebrity explosion happened. I always wore them in secret because even though they were soooo luxuriously comfy, I feared being heckled if I wore them out on the street, LOL. Now over the past few years I have seen all kinds of women wearing all different styles proudly and publicly. It still makes me chuckle to myself 'cuz I still don't have the balls to wear them out and about.

But hey, whatever floats your fancy!


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree! i love wearing my Juicy Courture outfits with my Uggs...lol... but i do not tuck my pants into my uggs.... :rockwoot:

i live in my Juicy outfits... it is so easy to just grab and not even have to think of what outfit i'm going to wear... i just have to choose ,do i want Terry, Velour or fleece and what color?? lol...

the uggs thing has never went away here in so cal..... :rotfl:


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

I *hate* this with a passion. It looks so unkempt and NONE of those girls would be doing it if it wasn't "trendy." And it's even worse with the Pink sweats from VS, or Juicy sweats, IMO.

I don't like the look of jeans tucked into Uggs either, or wearing them with skirts.

I agree Uggs are a casual thing, and if you're going to wear them, just wear them with a pair of jeans and a white tee or something.


----------



## missally (Mar 14, 2007)

Er... I think it looks good, and I wish I had a pair of Uggs haha.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 14, 2007)

thats college fashion trends,mamas! hahaha thats get out of bed go to class look.hahha pretty gross! u can tell they didnt bother to watch their coochies.hahha


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 14, 2007)

I've seen this look a lot not just on college campuses but I've seen it on celebrities too and I can't stand it...I'm not a fan of UGGS anyway. I've seen the whole Ugg thing in the middle of the summer and it looks ridiculous especially here in Charlotte, NC where on any given summer day it could be 90 degrees or higher.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

yes I've seen it.. I think its just a lazy comfy thing ... It's not really very stylish but when I'm cold and I think about putting my uggs on my cold feet I sigh with relief

Its more about comfort with them than anything else.


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it's a cute trend, it looks much better on taller girls with a cute hoodie and furry cap. I see girls at airports wear it all the time.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 17, 2007)

I just don't like Uggs with anything


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

I could never understand uggs either. My sister lives in them. They always remind of the inside liner of an iceskate!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys are hilarious.

When I think back to my school days, I do think that sweatpants and flip flops cause eyesores. And my roommate thought it was rather comfort-fashion-forward!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 17, 2007)

some one did this?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 17, 2007)

IVE DONE IT

:eusa_whistle:oops:

Mostly to class, but I've done it when just hanging out at a friends house or going to walmart for something, or if i'm sick. Not something I'd wear to a social gathering, but it's comfy cute, especially when it's cold. Some people pull it off better then others....I hope I'm one of them, lol.


----------



## Shanelle (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe it's cause I live in Edmonton, but they're huge here and selling out really fast. I just bought a pair, it's like wearing slippers, and they're soooo warm. I wear sweats alot, so I will most likely be doing that. =]


----------



## Cas-19 (Oct 17, 2007)

uggs are comfy..if you are at HOME..and they look skanky with miniskirts too..the 15 year olds always get around like that here..ewww!


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never seen anyone do that. If it's a college thing it may be the new Birkenstock thing. When I went to college everyone had 50 different pairs of Birkenstocks. I used to step on their little toes through their Birkenstock sandals with my stiletto heels. Bwahahaha!!! Just kidding about stepping on their toes


----------

